
Opioids Aware: A resource for patients and professionals prescribing pain relief - DanBC
https://www.rcoa.ac.uk/faculty-of-pain-medicine/opioids-aware
======
DanBC
Actual title is "Opioids Aware: A resource for patients and healthcare
professionals to support prescribing of opioid medicines for pain" but that's
120 chars.

